# Heat press times and temperature on t-shirts and mugs please



## Annies (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi everybody. New to printing.
Can someone please help met with temperature and time's printing on T-shirts and mugs please.


----------



## cleggy (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi,
I guessing you have subli shirts and mugs. If so, the shirts should be done at 200 degrees C for 25 secs. Mugs - same temp but for 2 mins.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I do all my mugs at 180/180.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome. What type transfers are you trying to print and what is the equipment?


----------



## Annies (Apr 13, 2018)

Thank you very much for your'e help.


----------



## Annies (Apr 13, 2018)

Ed i have a Ricoh sublimation printer and a 1200 Volt heat press machine.
I want to make personalized mugs and t-shirts.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You can print on 100% white polyester t shirts and you will need a mug press for printing of the mugs.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Annies said:


> Ed i have a Ricoh sublimation printer and a 1200 Volt heat press machine.
> I want to make personalized mugs and t-shirts.


Follow the time/temperature settings that comes with your sublimation paper. 

Mugs will need either an oven or a mug press. You can't do mugs on a flatbed press. And again, follow time/temperature settings that comes with either the paper or the mugs.


----------



## fletch (Jan 8, 2013)

Mugs in convection oven with mug wrap - 375 degrees - 16 minutes. T shirts depends on content. Basically 400 degrees - 60 seconds. Test material swatches before actual product.


----------



## DeanoB (Nov 25, 2016)

For the record with Sawgrass Ink and a Geo Knight Mug Press and Beaver Texprint-R paper, I get best results at 400F for 6 minutes - this is from a mug going into the press at slightly under room temp (not pre-heated). If preheated then probably drop time down to 5:15-5:30.


----------

